
Meet the new Twitter - _harry
http://twitter.com/newtwitter
======
whakojacko
Firstoff, thats a very well-done video. Inspired employee with a 5dmk2 or
professional? The UI looks pretty nice, but of course Ill need to actually use
it before I make that. And props to them for keeping it under wraps
successfully for so long.

~~~
_harry
Twitter's YouTube account credits Jeremy Briggs(@briggletweets) and Maggie
Utgoff(@mutgoff) for making the Twitter recruitment video
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU6epAkC9wg>), so I would assume they are
probably responsible for this video as well.

------
CyrilMazur
It's not activated for me yet, but it looks cool. They learnt from twitpic and
long-tweets :) I've never wanted to use third party applications for that
before

------
JimEngland
One UX question that I haven't figured out from watching the video: how does
scrolling of the timeline work?

~~~
mrduncan
Looks like mouse scroll-wheel / trackpad in the video. I'm guessing that the
scrollbar at the right is just cut off to make the video look nice.

------
dotcoma
The new twitter. Digg is toast.

